# London Meet VIDEO (V2)



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps,

I tried to take some video and it was my first time taking night video......The Limehouse tunnel scene is pretty good. 

Its 20mins of Real playerWindows media file, 256k rated so broadband friendly.

UPDATE: a Windows media file is on its way....probably best to try tomorrow!

http://www.wak-tt.com/london20030301/lon030301.wmv

if you can see it, let me know what you think. Turn the sound up!

Hope it'll help you relive the memories, Fantastic night loved every minute and you all made it so much fun.
Pictures (in case you missed them) :-
http://www.wak-tt.com/london20030301/london20030301.htm


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

My cars on tv [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've tried this a few times last night and this morning and still can't connect.... 



> Chaps,
> 
> I tried to take some video and it was my first time taking night video......The Limehouse tunnel scene is pretty good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Keep trying but it may be a port issue

also try

http://www.wak-tt.com/london20030301/lon030301.rm

:-/


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Wak, absoluTTely fantastic - I've just downloaded it and watched the first couple of minutes - will watch the rest later. I'd forgotten about the Aston and what it sounded like, especially the second time round when he was really pi55ed (I think that's the bit you caught on camera). I think our esteemed chairman had had enough run in's (sic) with small cars that day which is why he gave way to the mini 

Just a thought - could it be put onto dvd?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Just a thought - could it be put onto dvd?


It could , but I dont have a DVD burner! :'(


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

WAK,

I've downloaded the complete file, no probs, and Windows media player, but the WMP is saying it doesn't support the .ram format. What else can I use to view it, or can it be converted?

Paul.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

you'll have to download from www.real.com AFAIK...realplayer.

I have problem creating WMF files, sound gets choppy.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Super job Wak [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I could'nt be there but it was great to watch the video and get a feel for the fun you guys had. Thanks so much for posting the video.

Will def be there for the next one... all I need is my TT !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good job Wak. ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cheers all, A slightly edited and more captioned WMF file is on the way....watch this space....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wak, can you do me a 16 mm film ? or Betamax ? I cant get anysense out of this wotsit file. :-[


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hey Wak

Great Video of mine and Thorneys car Â   

Can I hire you when I go on a track day Â 

Hope your feeling well.

All the best

Howard

PS: Our lights look so much brighter than the TT's .... WHY?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Hey Wak
> 
> Great Video of mine and Thorneys car Â
> 
> Howard


You'd never guess it was a TT meet!  ;D


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Oh By the way:-

GREAT MUSIC !!



Howard

PS: Can I hire you also as a DJ for my son's Birthday Party?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

waaaahhhh I wanna see it.... (think T7 must have been in it for a bit... :)

Any change of an in-car showing at the next meet WAK ;D ?

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Agreed a great video ;D

Music Micheal Jackson? a bit suspect. 
"Totally addicted to bass" through the tunnel would have been brilliant though.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is making it worse, I am starring in a film I cant see !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> This is making it worse, I am starring in a film I cant see ! Â


Working on it, my provider has gone tits up...I'm trying to get the improved easier to run video up to another site.....patience young jedi! Â  ;D

Try this one tomorrow should work by then:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/london20030301/lon030301.wmv


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Working on it, my provider has gone tits up...I'm trying to get the improved easier to run video up to another site.....patience young jedi! Â  ;D
> 
> Try this one tomorrow should work by then:-
> http://www.wak-tt.com/london20030301/lon030301.wmv


You've satisfied the PC lot Wak... what about us Mac types ??? The Real Audio format was fine or mov, avi... anything... except wmv :-[ hehehe... you please one lot... the other lot freaks out... I know.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few or the one...my vulcan apprentice.

Windows media is so accessible and easy to so many.

plugins are bad....keep repeating...plugins are bad....pc's are good .....macs are bad....pc's are good...  ;D

must be able to get a wmv plugin for the mac...go on impress me!!  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wak, this still won't stream. Everytime I try it I get about another 10 seconds of film...

I then tried downloading it, but the same thing happens.... everytime I try to download it I get abother few k of film. I've downloaded it so many (10-12) times, I'm upto 6.09mb...

How big is it? and why does this happen?

:-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak, this still won't stream. Everytime I try it I get about another 10 seconds of film...
> 
> I then tried downloading it, but the same thing happens.... everytime I try to download it I get abother few k of film. I've downloaded it so many (10-12) times, I'm upto 6.09mb...
> 
> ...


Hi Its still uploading...it'll take another 2 hours or so.

Its 33mb....it should stream to Windows media player....I've been testing it and even though its uploading it will still stream and play...to the amount of data uploaded.....30% at the moment.
:-/

Keep trying or try tomorrow!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I get it to stream to a point and then it stops... So NOW I know why! and also why everytime I download it, I get just a little more.... :-/

Will try again in a couple of hours the morning ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few or the one...my vulcan apprentice.
> 
> Windows media is so accessible and easy to so many.
> 
> ...


Oh Mr video producer... you've made me download a Microsoft product, the Windows Media Player for OSX [smiley=sick2.gif] ... I guess it's for a good cause  and yes... plugins are bad....plugins are bad....pc's are not good .....macs are not bad....pc's are worse... [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Video should be up now!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Managed to watch the video today at last (without sound Â :'() Fascinating viewing.... I should be able to hear it, too, at the weekend.

Cheers WAK Â ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I still can't get it. :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I still can't get it. Â :-/


What problem or message do you get, Windows media should would with most pc's and networks...could be a block in yours if you are trying from work. :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Maybe I'll have to wait for a disc 

I could load Thorneys stuff at work

All I get is the windows media player screen saying its playing and no picture. The little arrow at the bottom of the screen is moving but no picture.

Wak I'd still love to post my vid pics (short) of when I was at Monaco. Any help from you At all is welcome. Even if its just hosting thewm for a while!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Maybe I'll have to wait for a disc 

I could load Thorneys stuff at work

All I get is the windows media player screen saying its playing and no picture. The little arrow at the bottom of the screen is moving but no picture.

[[Wak I'd still love to post my vid pics (short) of when I was at Monaco. Any help from you at all is welcome. Even if its just hosting them for a while!

Ta Andy]]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wak, when u first stuck this on watched the opening sequence at Harrods then switched off hoping to watch after work...now it just has the "frame with "network connection not working" or similar... :-X


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like a media player version problem,

What are you using, I have V7 over W2K which works ok. and what version of IE, 5.5. and 6 tested Ok

plus how big are your vids? I may be able to host them if you get them to me.

Or do what I do set up a dial up account with www.freeola.com

its free...unlimited webspace on dial up and you can host them there.

Its what I do! and use for my webspace.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Wak... it works just fine on a Mac  Sorry, i just had to plonk that one in... hehehe...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak, when u first stuck this on watched the opening sequence at Harrods then switched off hoping to watch after work...now it just has the "frame with "network connection not working" or similar... :-X


Just tried it and it is working...there maybe limited connections allowed.....try it a few times, maybe even reboot your pc at least once in case of something dodgy cached locally and try it.
:-/


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Wak, I think you are right, they need to clear the cache because the first file I downloaded stopped playing a few seconds in. I cleared the cache and the second try worked just fine.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak, I think you are right, they need to clear the cache because the first file I downloaded stopped playing a few seconds in. I cleared the cache and the second try worked just fine.


yes but you are running it on a Mac which doesnt count, It involves a clown in a red and yellow suit , large burger and fries.!! 
We are all using proper Personal Computers!  ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> yes but you are running it on a Mac which doesnt count, It involves a clown in a red and yellow suit , large burger and fries.!! Â
> We are all using proper Personal Computers! Â  ;D


hehehe...yes but these Mac's are so yummy... I think its time for my happy meal now....


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I cant believe I missed it 

it was in my diary.

i was not even doing anything that night.

i just forgot.

life is not fair 

Limehouse link was like watching Ridge Racer..


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Limehouse link was like watching Ridge Racer..


It was like playing Ridge Racer!  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well managed to download it and watched it loads of times ;D Might change my forum id to "Terminator"  ;D

Thise RS4's are quick, but I reckon the TT's give 'em a decent run on the bends..... especially thru the Limehouse tunnel  : 8)


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Wak, what is the full file size? I've tried to download it twice now and the first time I got 17.2mb which lasted about 11 minutes (guess that answers my first question then - doh!), then second time I only got about 11mb - I don't understand ??? ??? ???

HELP! Why won't the whole file download????


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

about 32mb


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok, I watched whilst streaming and it seems to have saved a temporary file to my hard drive so I now appear to have the whole file - I'll watch it again just to make sure though


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Brilliant Prof Wakster has done it yet again, nice to see a Roadster starring in the closing bit , anyone want an autograph ? 8) 8) 8)


----------

